# Anyone find a type I CF to SD adapter yet?



## dizzyg44 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm finally getting the D700 that I've been drooling over! 

as you know, it's CF Type I only.  I already have about 60gb of Class 6 SD cards including the Eye-Fi pro (probably would require mods to the adapter to maintain range).  

I'd really like to be able to keep using these as they are much cheaper, I already own, and are plenty fast, CF is an overpriced dying format.  I'm also paranoid about constantly removing CF Cards and bending pins so using an adapter would be a plus.

CF to SD's are a dime a dozen but are all TypeII which will not work in a D700.

Anyone else run into this and find a solution yet?


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope, you're pretty much alone, or at least in a very small group of people, with those view-points.

Don't plan on CF to be going away anytime soon, and please explain the rational behind having 60 GB of class 6 SD cards. 

There is always eBay as an outlet for recouping some of the investment in your SD cards.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Aug 16, 2009)

No particular rationale really, The are so cheap that I've slowly accrued them, but I always made it a point to keep an eye out on SD deals for the Class 6 and better.  Plus everything else that we currently own also use SD

I don't like relying on large cards.  they are all 4 and 8's.  I'd rather loose a few pics than loosing all on one card.  Half of them fold in half to reveal usb eliminating the need for a card reader.

I guess I'll keep a few and pawn off the others to my friends/coworkers here and there for a few bucks (or lunch  ) since they aren't worth that much singularly.


----------

